# WARNING: LARGE SCALE ART THEFT



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 4, 2013)

beware- your art may be stolen:
http://it.imagixs.com/
they steal sketches and line arts for "color book" type things. Beware,you may be there.

I found out through other artist journals.

https://www.change.org/petitions/ht.....ecting-artists

i found out via jalawhey and apparently its starting to get big. Please spread the word. 												Your sketches are being stolen. Get this scum site shut down.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up, DD!


----------



## Saga (Aug 4, 2013)

My god...
Has it really come to this?
Not once in all my 20 years on the force have I seen such travesty
I swear these... NO GOOD ROTTEN STREET TRASH get bolder and bolder every day.
It's a damn shame, tenpenny. A damn shame.

â€‹Just a quick look into how I would act 24/7 if I was a cop


----------



## Teal (Aug 4, 2013)

Heard about this over on DeviantArt. And it pisses me off.


----------



## Infestissumam (Aug 4, 2013)

It looks like a regular image search engine to me. The images aren't even uploaded there.


----------



## Tigercougar (Aug 4, 2013)

What's really offending me is that plain-ass site design. It's like I stepped into a portal and landed back into the AOL/Napster/Hamsterdance days.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 4, 2013)

Infestissumam said:


> It looks like a regular image search engine to me. The images aren't even uploaded there.



except some images are posted to sites that dont allow public access


----------



## Teal (Aug 4, 2013)

Infestissumam said:


> It looks like a regular image search engine to me. The images aren't even uploaded there.


 It's the fact that everything is being listed as "free to use" that is pissing me off.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 4, 2013)

The gifted make art and the non-gifted steal it.
Bastards. I hope that site gets put down soon.


----------



## Bittertooth (Aug 4, 2013)

english version
http://imagixs.com/

I wonder if these are chosen algorithmically or handpicked.  some of them are black and white photographs or pictures that are already colored
my favorite one is the popeye getting fucked in the ass by captain haddock my kids will have a blast coloring that http://24.media.tumblr.com/e860f55e03e39e2b71126db0811da30b/tumblr_mr1cl473uY1rz7pylo1_1280.png nsfw


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 4, 2013)

Bittertooth said:


> thanks for posting the italian version but I like english
> http://imagixs.com/
> 
> I wonder if these are chosen algorithmically or handpicked.  some of them are black and white photographs or pictures that are already colored
> my favorite one is the popeye getting fucked in the ass by captain haddock my kids will have a blast coloring that http://imagixs.com/zhu-zhu-pet-coloring-pages/page-6 nsfw


Lmao. I love how you had searched for zhu zhu pets and found that.


----------



## Teal (Aug 4, 2013)

Bittertooth said:


> I wonder if these are chosen algorithmically or handpicked.  some of them are black and white photographs or pictures that are already colored


 I had a really ugly piece of mine (some troll art) show up there and it is partially in color. (including a huge-ass color watermark).


> my favorite one is the popeye getting fucked in the ass by captain haddock my kids will have a blast coloring that http://imagixs.com/zhu-zhu-pet-coloring-pages/page-6 nsfw


 XD


----------



## mapdark (Aug 6, 2013)

Bittertooth said:


> my favorite one is the popeye getting fucked in the ass by captain haddock my kids will have a blast coloring that http://24.media.tumblr.com/e860f55e03e39e2b71126db0811da30b/tumblr_mr1cl473uY1rz7pylo1_1280.png nsfw




Children will equally like coloring Gainer fetish artwork : http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs51/f/2009/272/3/0/29__C__Delicious_Cake_by_plasma_snake.png


----------



## Taralack (Aug 6, 2013)

Wouldn't have a clue how to go about finding if they have my art on there, but /signed.


----------



## FireFeathers (Aug 7, 2013)

At least 12 of my old sketches are on there, but it's all stuff from maybe 2008-2009. 

Maybe i'm  just not getting it, but if your stuff is online, this is always going to be a possibility. They're not profiting- if John Q lazy artist wanted to steal your lineart from your scraps, he would've just done it.  http://it.imagixs.com/search?q=firefeathers&p=2 Oh no! It's that thing I uploaded for people to color if they wanted to!  GADZOOKS CHILDREN MIGHT COLOR IT. I understand it's putting your stuff on a site that you can't control, but.... *shrugs*  if a person's going to steal my lineart and render something fantastic, odds are they're going to have the skills to render their own art without having to copy anything.  I don't see much harm. Maybe i'm just bad at hopping on the panic wagon.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh yeah. I heard about this. Someone said my stuff was up their too. I don't care if my drawings are stolen, but I checked anyway and found nothing. I think that goes for a lot of other people too. Not sure if they're actually decent people and listened to removal requests or not.


----------



## Centradragon (Aug 7, 2013)

Art theft is when people are taking your art and claiming as their own, possibly selling it. This is just a search engine that's finding images that could possibly be colored. That's like getting angry at Google for indexing your FA page or anything you find online... sort of comes with the territory.

I'm not really concerned when they take a old lineart from a million years ago and post it up for kids to color. I wouldn't mind even if I did the lineart yesterday and had posted it up. No money is exchanging hands, except possibly through ads (Google, dA, and FurAffinity all profit from people looking at your pictures you post online for free). 

People who raise up a stink about this sort of "theft" are probably the ones saying *Â© 2013 ME DON'T STEAL* in the description (even though one would automatically have copyright from time of creation if they did *nothing*) and have giant watermarks over their drawings (looks awful and isn't as effective as putting your URL or name somewhere on the painting). It's not really necessary to get so worked up about. Be more worried about someone taking your designs to put on a T-Shirt for profit, or using your art for a game without compensating you.


_Edited for spelling._


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 7, 2013)

FireFeathers said:


> At least 12 of my old sketches are on there, but it's all stuff from maybe 2008-2009.
> 
> Maybe i'm  just not getting it, but if your stuff is online, this is always going to be a possibility. They're not profiting- if John Q lazy artist wanted to steal your lineart from your scraps, he would've just done it.  http://it.imagixs.com/search?q=firefeathers&p=2 Oh no! It's that thing I uploaded for people to color if they wanted to!  GADZOOKS CHILDREN MIGHT COLOR IT. I understand it's putting your stuff on a site that you can't control, but.... *shrugs*  if a person's going to steal my lineart and render something fantastic, odds are they're going to have the skills to render their own art without having to copy anything.  I don't see much harm. Maybe i'm just bad at hopping on the panic wagon.



cept they do get some sort of revanue and are saying that they are all free to use. They have paid ads and we arnt getting their money from that thats my issue.


----------



## Centradragon (Aug 7, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> cept they do get some sort of revanue and are saying that they are all free to use. They have paid ads and we arnt getting their money from that thats my issue.



FA, dA, and Google all make ad revenue from your artwork or pages being indexed on their servers. It's normal, not theft.


----------



## FireFeathers (Aug 7, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> cept they do get some sort of revanue and are saying that they are all free to use. They have paid ads and we arnt getting their money from that thats my issue.




Any site does that has your work on it, that's how they continue on. As far as art theft goes, this is barely it. All my images are still tagged to my name, so even there, they're technically not taking credit.  This is a part of posting work online, like I said, at the very worst, people who can't draw might color it. People who can draw, aren't going to bother. People who might want to color it for monetary gain somehow, they're gonna have to win essentially the lottery of chances to have something similar to what i've drawn be the commission they get. It's not a big deal.


----------



## Teal (Aug 7, 2013)

Centradragon said:


> FA, dA, and Google all make ad revenue from your artwork or pages being indexed on their servers. It's normal, not theft.


 They don't say the art is free to use though.


----------



## FireFeathers (Aug 7, 2013)

Teal said:


> They don't say the art is free to use though.



Your work is online. It's free to use.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 8, 2013)

Centradragon said:


> People who raise up a stink about this sort of "theft" are probably the ones saying *Â© 2013 ME DON'T STEAL* in the description (even though one would automatically have copyright from time of creation if they did *nothing*) and have giant watermarks over their drawings (looks awful and isn't as effective as putting your URL or name somewhere on the painting).
> 
> _Edited for spelling._



Wrong.

( C  ) Me. Because Ascii titties indicate ownership.


----------



## Springdragon (Aug 8, 2013)

I agree that the website isn't actually doing that much harm, but it bothers me that there are people out there who think this is ethically sound, and I worry that the existence of the site will be used as a backwards justification.  I've been told, "Don't post your work online if you don't want it to be stolen.", but that doesn't make copyright infringement any less wrong. You should only use U locks to ensure your bike isn't stolen, but that doesn't make it any less of a crime for someone to come along with bolt cutters and take your bike if you happen to use a chain lock instead. Whole thing sounds like blaming the victim.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 8, 2013)

FireFeathers said:


> Your work is online. It's free to use.





FireFeathers said:


> Any site does that has your work on it, that's how they continue on. As far as art theft goes, this is barely it. All my images are still tagged to my name, so even there, they're technically not taking credit.  This is a part of posting work online, like I said, at the very worst, people who can't draw might color it. People who can draw, aren't going to bother. People who might want to color it for monetary gain somehow, they're gonna have to win essentially the lottery of chances to have something similar to what i've drawn be the commission they get. It's not a big deal.





Centradragon said:


> Art theft is when people are taking your art and claiming as their own, possibly selling it. This is just a search engine that's finding images that could possibly be colored. That's like getting angry at Google for indexing your FA page or anything you find online... sort of comes with the territory.
> 
> I'm not really concerned when they take a old lineart from a million years ago and post it up for kids to color. I wouldn't mind even if I did the lineart yesterday and had posted it up. No money is exchanging hands, except possibly through ads (Google, dA, and FurAffinity all profit from people looking at your pictures you post online for free).
> 
> ...



ITT you are wrong for not wanting some scrub site freely distributing what YOU made without YOUR consent. lolololololol


----------



## FireFeathers (Aug 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ITT you are wrong for not wanting some scrub site freely distributing what YOU made without YOUR consent. lolololololol




No one wants this shit to happen, but it happens, and among art theft crap, this is pretty benign.  Get your titties in a bunch that google incorrectly routes some of your images to people who commented on your image, which if the searching person is an idiot, could have them think it's the commenter's work instead of yours. (this happens with DA a lot)  This site doesn't even host the images.  You want to rally around taking down what is literally like a shittier, barely published site with a google-esque way of searching, be my guest.  

I'll preview their defense for you : "We didn't claim copyright"   Now what?


----------



## Centradragon (Aug 8, 2013)

Springdragon said:


> I agree that the website isn't actually doing that much harm, but it bothers me that there are people out there who think this is ethically sound, and I worry that the existence of the site will be used as a backwards justification.  I've been told, "Don't post your work online if you don't want it to be stolen.", but that doesn't make copyright infringement any less wrong. You should only use U locks to ensure your bike isn't stolen, but that doesn't make it any less of a crime for someone to come along with bolt cutters and take your bike if you happen to use a chain lock instead. Whole thing sounds like blaming the victim.



I totally understand the concern. The fact of the matter is, Google and other places don't even host the artwork on their servers. It's merely a catalogue of links (there was a huge stink over The Pirate Bay over the same thing â€” they never hosted any files, just torrent trackers... and got around the law). The only sure-fire way you can get rid unwanted linking to it is deleting said file on FA or wherever you posted it.

http://www.abine.com/blog/2012/how-...the-internet-a-guide-to-doing-the-impossible/  (did a quick thing on Google, maybe this will help?)

Distributing digital art isn't quite the same as stealing a bike. It's hard to make an analogy, but I guess it's more akin to a guy taking a photograph of your bike in a small town and saying "look at this sweet bike I saw." If a random viewer really wants to see the original bike, they recognize the street the picture was taken on and walk on over.

Remember there is sometimes metadata in a file (which can be stripped, but very few people even bother), as well as sites like Tineye.com or even Google image search (the little camera icon lets you search by image URL) that allow interested folks to find the original person. The name is often included in keywords.

The difference between this site and Google images is that Google has no "color me herp derp" spiel at the top. How many people in school projects have ganked photos off of Google Images without the permission of the original artist or photographer? The numbers don't change once you get into the workplace... saw a lot of that in graphic design. Comes with the field!  ("I really need a photo of an envelope... wow, that one's perfect! Let's just take it and make it blue and we have our mockup.")


If you have some spare time, do a google search of your name. In my own case, there are a lot of people reposting my artwork to different sites.

http://yttalk.com/threads/whats-on-your-computer-screen-wallpaper-o_o.60173/
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=46739948
http://fuuka.warosu.org/ic/thread/1470148http://fuuka.warosu.org/ic/thread/1470148
https://forums.playfire.com/general-discussion/thread/101213?page=67#post-3613736

.... and the list goes on. This is just one image out of hundreds.


*This type of thing never stops. You either get over it, or stress about it and waste your time hunting down every transgression you see.*


Protip: always save your username or name in your file extension. DA and FA automatically do it, but it can help when you send something to a client (and they forget who drew it and can't read the signature).


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 8, 2013)

FireFeathers said:


> No one wants this shit to happen, but it happens, and among art theft crap, this is pretty benign.  Get your titties in a bunch that google incorrectly routes some of your images to people who commented on your image, which if the searching person is an idiot, could have them think it's the commenter's work instead of yours. (this happens with DA a lot)  This site doesn't even host the images.  You want to rally around taking down what is literally like a shittier, barely published site with a google-esque way of searching, be my guest.
> 
> I'll preview their defense for you : "We didn't claim copyright"   Now what?



...So what? Maybe you just don't want your stuff on a particular site. I'm not talking about legal issues. I'm talking about the fact of it just being where you don't want it. lol

You or I may not care at all, but others do and they aren't wrong for it regardless of how you try to arrogantly, smugly belittle them.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 8, 2013)

Google isn't exactly a correct analogy since their search engine is showing where the image is found, not exactly distributing it on a site. You could tell google robots to not spider your site, or even use tools that when one gets a result from google images they are blocked from just doing an easy right click save as. Also, where are the ads from using Google Images, because I haven't seen it? Mail and search results I see ads, or Youtube. 

In the case people are talking about in the OP they are hosting content. They don't have rights to. So "well I didn't claim copyright" doesn't fly for the Berne Treaty regarding international copyright laws. Good luck if the site was hosted on one that doesn't recognize the convention. Not saying people can't be upset about it nonetheless. 

What the problem also is, is that because people own an unregistered copyright in the US the best you can do is send a Cease and Desist letter. I'm not gonna speculate how the DCMA works for an outside country as well. Even if you are in a country where copyright has monetary damages for a violation, via the Berne Convention or Treaty there's only so much it can do. 

If the site was making profit then there may be a case for monetary damages especially if you registered your copyright. However, lawyers will not take the case unless they're getting paid for the most part but at least if won, and recognized by the treaty you can recoup your lawyers fees.

Just wanted to clarify since there's some misinformation about how things work.


----------



## Springdragon (Aug 8, 2013)

Centradragon said:


> I totally understand the concern. The fact of the matter is, Google and other places don't even host the artwork on their servers. It's merely a catalogue of links (there was a huge stink over The Pirate Bay over the same thing â€” they never hosted any files, just torrent trackers... and got around the law). The only sure-fire way you can get rid unwanted linking to it is deleting said file on FA or wherever you posted it.
> 
> http://www.abine.com/blog/2012/how-...the-internet-a-guide-to-doing-the-impossible/  (did a quick thing on Google, maybe this will help?)
> 
> ...



My point was more that nobody is going to try to make the argument (or shouldn't) that since you weren't using a U-lock, you must have put your bike outside as free for the taking, and therefore it wasn't actually theft.


----------



## Infestissumam (Aug 8, 2013)

Gosh guys would you have the same reaction if someone posted one of your drawings on a forum or something? I can't imagine how many of you has work uploaded to 4chan multiple times without being credited at all.

This is the same thing. They aren't hosting any content, clicking on the images takes you to the direct image, and where it is hosted. It's essentially Google without the "view original page" button.


----------



## Zydala (Aug 8, 2013)

Infestissumam said:


> Gosh guys would you have the same reaction if someone posted one of your drawings on a forum or something? I can't imagine how many of you has work uploaded to 4chan multiple times without being credited at all.
> 
> This is the same thing. They aren't hosting any content, clicking on the images takes you to the direct image, and where it is hosted. It's essentially Google without the "view original page" button.



4chan and google don't advertise art pieces as lineart that anyone can download and color... this site is, and it is implying they have the right to "distribute" the pieces for other people's use, without the original creator's permission, which is what people are upset about

can anything be done? questionable. is it really annoying? yeah it is


----------



## Teal (Aug 8, 2013)

Zydala said:


> 4chan and google don't advertise art pieces as lineart that anyone can download and color... this site is, and *it is implying they have the right to "distribute" the pieces for other people's use, without the original creator's permission, which is what people are upset about*
> 
> can anything be done? questionable. is it really annoying? yeah it is


 This is exactly what bothers me.
I wouldn't care much if my work ended up on 4chan or a forum (provided no one is claiming it's theirs).


----------



## FireFeathers (Aug 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...So what? Maybe you just don't want your stuff on a particular site. I'm not talking about legal issues. I'm talking about the fact of it just being where you don't want it. lol
> 
> You or I may not care at all, but others do and they aren't wrong for it regardless of how you try to arrogantly, smugly belittle them.



And I'm telling you this is the internet, get on your big boy pants and realize this is not a big deal.  Wanted? No. Liked? It's annoying.

As the person who went " LOL GUYZ U SHOOD APPRECIATE GETTING UR ARTS STOLEN BECAUSE I OBVIOUSLY READ HER REPLY CORRECTLY LOLOLOLOLOL", I don't think you're on the moral highground to tell someone else when they're being a pedantic asshat.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 9, 2013)

You clearly don't like reading (or thinking). But you seem to enjoy getting angry. Getting your...feathers ruffled. That was a bad pun. I'm sorry. :c
Let me leave before you cry or just twist more words, big bad arteest. You CLEARLY don't like being challenged. lel

EDIT: Before I forget. "WELL YOU DID THIS A MILLION YEARS AGO SO YOU AREN'T ALLOWED TO CALL OUT SOMEONE ELSE'S BULLSHIT" is Kindergarten logic. Because it doesn't refute anything or dissolve your error. I may need big boy pants, but at least I'm not in diapers. lol
k i'm done bai.


----------



## Zydala (Aug 9, 2013)

Okay kids settle down~


----------



## mapdark (Aug 12, 2013)

The fact is , I can absolutely understand not wanting to have your art redistributed through a website without your consent.

Telling people they should be happy their art is being distributed left and right because it's supposed to be flattering is stupid.
Especially of they don't give you credit for it . It's not attention whoring. It's just frustrating to put hours of work into a piece to see it end up on some Deviant art retard's account claiming it's theirs.
Or anything similar.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 13, 2013)

Some of my art was stolen.  8D


----------



## Willow (Aug 13, 2013)

FireFeathers said:


> And I'm telling you this is the internet, get on your big boy pants and realize this is not a big deal.  Wanted? No. Liked? It's annoying.


It being "the internet" doesn't really justify theft..


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 13, 2013)

Willow said:


> It being "the internet" doesn't really justify theft..



It may not justify it, but seriously what can you actually do about it? I'm pretty sure most of you didn't register your copyright to take enough serious action against someone overseas? Not to mention some people already justified other forms of piracy in other threads because of a company. As far as the person who has used the images, you're a "company" they see it justified simply because you can draw. You can try explaining to them why people will pirate the software to make the artwork (not all do of course) is now upset their stuff got used elsewhere.

Keep in mind that it's not that I exactly agree with Firefeathers response, but I also don't entirely agree with some of the responses here either.  You need to take precautions to protect your work through watermarks or embedding metadata. You also can't expect much if you didn't register your work for copyright. You could have, for example, taken all your work put it under one copyright as an anthology about $45. However, you also would have to pay out of pocket for lawyers when your intellectual property is used, and  show how much of a loss you're actually getting from the theft.

Keep in mind that you have a right to be upset but keep in mind that most of these people don't differentiate these days due to culture of justifying theft of games, music, and other forms of entertainment. You're the same no matter how much you'd like to argue that you're not a big company and for something that's so easily downloadable through a "right click save as".


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...So what? Maybe you just don't want your stuff on a particular site. I'm not talking about legal issues. I'm talking about the fact of it just being where you don't want it. lol
> 
> You or I may not care at all, but others do and they aren't wrong for it regardless of how you try to arrogantly, smugly belittle them.



Jeeze XoPachi, why you gotta go and take my exact thoughts and copy them before I can get a word in edge-wise? 

My opinion about this site is a little more middle-of-the-road than others; on the one hand, yeah something like this is inevitable and I know plenty of artists really don't care because in the grand scheme of things, it probably won't even come _close_ to ruining them and their reputation. On the other hand, it's not right either; they don't even provide links to the original artist, and what Zydala said about the site implying they have the rights to repost the art. 

So, either way I signed it. Whether it will actually do anything though remains to be seen.


----------



## Bittertooth (Aug 14, 2013)

The mere idea of children printing and coloring my sketches with their shitty ass crayons without MY consent is deeply troubling.  I'm suing everyone involved.  I'm only uploading to sites where you can't right-click or use ctrl+P from now on.


----------



## Teal (Aug 14, 2013)

Bittertooth said:


> The mere idea of children printing and coloring my sketches with their shitty ass crayons without MY consent is deeply troubling.  I'm suing everyone involved.  I'm only uploading to sites where you can't right-click or use ctrl+P from now on.


 I have the snipping tool. :I


----------



## Gnarl (Aug 14, 2013)

Now guys! i have found my art in many sites that I did not give permission. I guess that once it is on the web.. people will be people. it upsets me to no end though. One web site, some sort of people locater had all three of the books from amazon pictured under the right name but not a single reference to the right person, me. I had one piece physically stolen a couple of decades ago and it ended up in the Art institute of Chicago under anonymous. I about laughed myself silly as is was an oil painting on a brown paper bag. (destitute college student painting) I looked at this one and agree it looks like just a search engine. A not very bright search engine! I do agree that sites like this should be stopped or at least reported to the copy write office. The gov does have an enforcement group for this.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 14, 2013)

Bittertooth said:


> The mere idea of children printing and coloring my sketches with their shitty ass crayons without MY consent is deeply troubling.  I'm suing everyone involved.  I'm only uploading to sites where you can't right-click or use ctrl+P from now on.


You show those motherfucking, crayon using, shitty ass, worthless and good for nothing douchebags.


----------



## Willow (Aug 14, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> It may not justify it, but seriously what can you actually do about it? I'm pretty sure most of you didn't register your copyright to take enough serious action against someone overseas?


If you find your art on another site without your permission, you have the right to ask that person to take it down. 
It's funny you even mention that though because stuff like this drives people on Pixiv to mass delete their stuff and leave. 




> Not to mention some people already justified other forms of piracy in other threads because of a company. As far as the person who has used the images, you're a "company" they see it justified simply because you can draw. You can try explaining to them why people will pirate the software to make the artwork (not all do of course) is now upset their stuff got used elsewhere.


But that still doesn't make it right. :I



> Keep in mind that it's not that I exactly agree with Firefeathers response, but I also don't entirely agree with some of the responses here either.  You need to take precautions to protect your work through watermarks or embedding metadata. You also can't expect much if you didn't register your work for copyright. You could have, for example, taken all your work put it under one copyright as an anthology about $45. However, you also would have to pay out of pocket for lawyers when your intellectual property is used, and  show how much of a loss you're actually getting from the theft.


Watermarking doesn't stop people from taking stuff though. And I'm not sure if you realize this or not but the majority of people who have their art stolen either don't think to buy copyright or can't afford it. 

And if I'm not mistaken, DMCA protects artists against art theft. 



> Keep in mind that you have a right to be upset but keep in mind that most of these people don't differentiate these days due to culture of justifying theft of games, music, and other forms of entertainment. You're the same no matter how much you'd like to argue that you're not a big company and for something that's so easily downloadable through a "right click save as".


But that doesn't mean I'm going to throw my hands up and go "welp, I didn't legally copyright my work so there's nothing I can do". It's still within my right as an artist to not want my art redistributed and to stop it if I catch it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 15, 2013)

But you didn't answer what you could actually do about it. Preaching to the choir isn't actually doing something.


----------



## FireFeathers (Aug 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You clearly don't like reading (or thinking). But you seem to enjoy getting angry. Getting your...feathers ruffled. That was a bad pun. I'm sorry. :c
> Let me leave before you cry or just twist more words, big bad arteest. You CLEARLY don't like being challenged. lel
> 
> EDIT: Before I forget. "WELL YOU DID THIS A MILLION YEARS AGO SO YOU AREN'T ALLOWED TO CALL OUT SOMEONE ELSE'S BULLSHIT" is Kindergarten logic. Because it doesn't refute anything or dissolve your error. I may need big boy pants, but at least I'm not in diapers. lol
> k i'm done bai.




You mean that thing you did just slightly earlier in the conversation? Literally the stroke of genius you had not the last response but the one before it, in this same thread? My god, what year is it? How many millions of years have I been asleep?  It's kindergarten logic in the same way a matching picture game would be. You want to show off your brilliant prowess, keep it to your own social retardation.  

I'll help you: " Let me leave before you cry or just twist more words"  and " You CLEARLY don't like being challenged" Directly relate. Can you spot how?  No one sets out to have their work taken or played around with out of their hands, but it happens. Posting easily accessible artwork is one of the downsides to posting it online at all.  When you do post it, you have to assume shit like this might happen, but you're posting it online for exposure, and the good benefits of it as well.  The benefits generally outweigh the negatives. If you guys want to fight it, be my guest.  There are much more worthwhile battles out there.  

I don't think there's a single person here that's in favor of this site. Just people who have run this gambit in the past.


----------

